# Kindle upgrade app



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

There is an upgrade for my kindle app for my iPad, but it says there is a problem with it. I haven't done anything with, it's sitting there ready for upgrade. How do I get rid of it? 

Thanks


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Can't make the notification go away that I'm aware of.  Just have to wait until they fix it and push out the new update.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

It's fixed!


----------

